# ***USRT Presents: MK4 8v K03 Turbo Kit***



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

Introducing True OE+ Bolt-on Performance!

We have been hard at work as usual and are PROUD to develop a truly innovative turbo kit to perk up the ailing 8v market!


Utilizing our cast K03/K04 8v turbo manifold, you are now able to source parts directly from a 1.8t and bolt them straight to your 8v. 

















Silicone TIP? No Problem. Forge SMIC? NO PROBLEM. 3in DP from one of the various 1.8t vendors? NO PROBLEM!! Want to run one of those new F21/23, franken this or gt that upgraded OE bolt-on turbos? TOO EASY!

The only part not bolt-on would be the 1.8t throttle body intake tube from the sidemount. For that we will be providing a pipe to match with the OE mk4 8v intake or you can make your own. 
We also have a new cast long runner intake in the works that WILL be able to utilize that factory intake tube.




eace:eace: No pricing or release date but Stay tuned!!eace:eace:


----------



## wolfcastle (Jul 28, 2006)

Cool!


----------



## Dimmu (May 25, 2014)

Nice! Interested in seeing that cast intake. When I'm done playing with big turbo vrs I plan on building a monster 8v again. Ha


----------



## suffocatemymind (Dec 10, 2007)

Wow this is cool. Does it flow more than the stock 20v manifold aka is it similar to the aftermarket HF K03 manifolds?


----------



## MaxVW (Nov 4, 2004)

that looks as tho it may actually fit counter flow 8v's aswell?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

suffocatemymind said:


> Wow this is cool. Does it flow more than the stock 20v manifold aka is it similar to the aftermarket HF K03 manifolds?


Similar to the HF manifolds.,


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

MaxVW said:


> that looks as tho it may actually fit counter flow 8v's aswell?


I think it would actually.


----------



## mattgreeneva (Apr 5, 2006)

This is never going to come out. I got tired of waiting and bought kenetics.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

mattgreeneva said:


> This is never going to come out. I got tired of waiting and bought kenetics.


take you and your mk3 outta here!:laugh:


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

Very cool option for mk4 8v'ers. 

Have I seen this before? ;-)


----------



## LiBlackRabbit (Oct 8, 2003)

What happened with this?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

LiBlackRabbit said:


> What happened with this?


It's still in progress. Trying to secure a reliable foundry to start casting the units.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

New CAD designed added to OP. Finally working details with foundry.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

Alright the positive molds are ready to start casting...


----------



## MaxVW (Nov 4, 2004)

nice!


----------



## suffocatemymind (Dec 10, 2007)

Awesome :thumbup:


----------



## DieGTi (Jun 19, 2001)

American foundry?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

DieGTi said:


> American foundry?


Of course.:beer:


----------



## d3bas3r (Jul 12, 2007)

So where's the first piece from the first production run?


----------



## tylerlb (Jun 13, 2004)

I would grab one for sure!! Any idea what the price tag will be ~around~?


----------



## MK3 LUV (Nov 23, 2012)

Count me in! opcorn:


----------



## MK3.OT (May 4, 2010)

MK3 LUV said:


> Count me in! opcorn:


Says MK4 sir. But if it works.... Do it?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MK3 LUV (Nov 23, 2012)

MK3.OT said:


> Says MK4 sir. But if it works.... Do it?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Manifolds are the same 

maybe one day you wont the the only boosted mk3 in the area that I know of


----------



## billymace (Feb 20, 2008)

Release date set?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

***we have a test car***


----------



## billymace (Feb 20, 2008)

Damn im in Oregon...


----------



## d3bas3r (Jul 12, 2007)

Sounds like a cool opportunity, a little more detail might help though. I'm surprised you haven't been bombarded by every kid in those two states with a 5hitbox MK3. "Pick me !! Pick me !!" 

Sent from my SM-P900 using Tapatalk


----------



## MK3 LUV (Nov 23, 2012)

d3bas3r said:


> I'm surprised you haven't been bombarded by every kid in those two states with a 5hitbox MK3. "Pick me !! Pick me !!"


Where did that come from? 
and maybe its because all the kids these days are driving mk4s eace:


----------



## d3bas3r (Jul 12, 2007)

MK3 LUV said:


> Where did that come from?
> and maybe its because all the kids these days are driving mk4s eace:


It was in reference to their needing a test car. I would imagine that there is some incentive for providing said test car, as in "oh boy, free stuff..." 

I see the disparity, I should have said MK4 5hitbox, but I was hung up on the fact that a gentleman in this thread, who ironically goes by mk3_shtbox on some picture driven site off yonder, pointed out that the MK3/MK4 manifold is the same. 

Either way, I'd expect more of a response. Plus, I want one for my MK3 5hitbox...






MK3 LUV said:


> Where did that come from?
> and maybe its because all the kids these days are driving mk4s eace:



Sent from my SM-P900 using Tapatalk


----------



## DMehalko(DM) (Nov 1, 2004)

Very cool, and affordable turbo setup for the 8v.

What are you guys planning on using software wise?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

Alright so after some testing...

The turbo manifold fits and functions as is! However, to better clear the center tunnel, we dropped the turbo flange down 12.5mm. So as to work better with the coolant hard lines, we pulled the whole thing in towards the head by 14mm.

Should be January by the latest for the new manifold with the changes to be ready for production.


----------



## Kiyokix (Dec 16, 2005)

Yay updates, yay progress! 

Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> UPDATE: We've tested the V-Walk turbo setup on a Mk3 ABA setup with built engine at 8:1 CR, and an ECU tuned for a GT28. That turbo system came off and the K03 went on. No tweaks to the ECU were done whatsoever. The result feels a bit like an aggressively cammed VR6 12v. Response down low is soft at first, then it feels like a fairly normal VR6 12v. Then, it puts out a wee bit more up top. Of course, with a somewhat higher CR plus tune, we'd have a snappier bottom end response and more peak power.
> 
> As for production, we're waiting on the foundry. Per our contract with them, we got great pricing at the risk of being sidelined by larger projects. (Our value to them is keeping their ovens hot while they are between major jobs.) They secured a defense industry contract that puts us in waiting mode. So, everything is ready and good to go, but we have to accept the temporary delay. More news will follow once we have it. We're looking good, guys! eace:





[email protected] said:


> It was a custom tune written for the bigger turbo. We changed nothing other than the manifold, turbo, downpipe, and pipe from turbo to FMIC. -a quick and dirty test to prove basic functionality. Idle was weird, but it worked quite well other than that. Of course, with a real tune, we'd get even more out of it. Such refinement will be added later.
> 
> 
> 
> Correction: NOBODY will be using 440cc software because the base kit will consist of manifold plus elite Genesis II 500cc "Fogger" injectors. The Bosch 440cc are obsolete, crusty, out of production, and have a poor spray pattern. Some "usual suspect" tuners are already on board for producing new software to support this setup. More are likely to follow.





[email protected] said:


> We're going to write things in stone once we're ready to debut the product and not before. I perceive no value in dictating any other hardware. However, we're very definitely going to offer package deals on software and bolt on accessories like downpipes, intercoolers, piping, etc. We're not inflexible hard asses. -just trying to establish some discipline and quality control vs. the usual DIY chaos.



:beer: :beer:


----------



## DMehalko(DM) (Nov 1, 2004)

Looking forward to this, considering a cheap and easy aba swap into my mk2, which would mean i need this:thumbup:


----------



## RAULTPEREZ (Jan 6, 2002)

i am in orlando fl and looking for an aba turbo kit for my rabbit. if u guys still interested email me [email protected]


----------



## MK3 LUV (Nov 23, 2012)

RAULTPEREZ said:


> i am in orlando fl and looking for an aba turbo kit for my rabbit. if u guys still interested email me [email protected]


why would they contact you?


----------



## RAULTPEREZ (Jan 6, 2002)

1- im local
2- i have a 2.0 8v
3- i am looking for a turbo kit
any other questions? :laugh:


----------



## MK3 LUV (Nov 23, 2012)

RAULTPEREZ said:


> 1- im local
> 2- i have a 2.0 8v
> 3- i am looking for a turbo kit
> any other questions? :laugh:


are you talking about being a test car then? I thought you meant buying the kit :laugh:


----------



## RAULTPEREZ (Jan 6, 2002)

i want both


----------



## DMehalko(DM) (Nov 1, 2004)

Confirmed the ABA is going in my Mk2 (goal is simplicity), with this manifold I could easily do a k04 aba mk2 , only looking for 150-180whp:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

Since we're about 60days out, i posted a poll.

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?7775161-USRT-K03-K04-8v-Turbo-Kit-PRE-ORDER-POLL


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

Alright folks, we're about 2 weeks out from release of our Base kit which will officially be the manifold, oil lines, water lines, and our Genesis II 440cc injectors (not 500cc). No group buy, no special promo pricing, just get em while they're hot!

Again, this will *only be 20 manifolds available on the first run!* Why, you might ask? Quite simple, we need to assess how much of a market there is and also it is what we can afford to take a risk on. 

So go ahead and those 20people lurking in the shadows, STEP ON UP! :beer::beer::beer:

It will be a couple months before the next batch is ready once these sell out.


Expect pricing to be right around $750


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Alright folks, we're about 2 weeks out from release of our Base kit which will officially be the manifold, oil lines, water lines, and our Genesis II 440cc injectors (not 500cc). No group buy, no special promo pricing, just get em while they're hot!
> 
> Again, this will *only be 20 manifolds available on the first run!* Why, you might ask? Quite simple, we need to assess how much of a market there is and also it is what we can afford to take a risk on.
> 
> ...


*LADIES AND GENTS! I feel the need to clarify.*

Over the last few weeks i keep getting questions in relation to mk3 and mk6 cars.

So i'll say this flat out. This is a mk4-centric kit! That means it's meant for the mk4 cars so they can take mk4 1.8t parts and swap them over and they will fit.

Could those same parts, piping, SMIC, etc fit the mk3 and mk6. I'd say with about 70% certainty, _yes._ HOWEVER, there will be inherent difficulties where you have to add additional pipe length or custom brackets. 

You have to understand that going in and be willing to try it and provide VALUABLE feedback to others in your position. That last part is key. 

I don't want you taking this and being discouraged but this is the reality and to ME that reality isnt too bad, just will require more thought and time on you the customer's part. :beer::beer:

We plan on releasing a pipe to go from the 1.8t SMIC to the mk4 8v intake manifold so those of you mk3 guys who swapped to that manifold MIGHT be able to use that as well. Again it might need changes.

We have Mk1/2/3-compatible downpipes we plan to release. However, we're not going to produce drop-in specific piping for Mk1/2/3 *AT THIS TIME*.


REMEMBER: This is supposed to be a very basic kit of course components and the rest of it you the customer have to source and figure out on your own. It's a way for you to save money and us to save production time. eace:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

We should have manifolds in our hands as early as mid next week!eace::beer:opcorn:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

LIVE IN THE FLESH!! MK4 8v k03/k04 turbo manifolds!!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

MANIFOLD AND INJECTORS READY TO BE KITTED AND SOLD!

*$625 + shipping* :beer::beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

BUMP

$625 (manifold and injectors):beer:


----------



## Rod Ratio (Jun 6, 2012)

Someone finally did this


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

Reports are stating 18psi by 2000rpms! You read right TWO ZERO ZERO ZERO RPMS!


United Motorsports Tune, TT 276* wide LSA cam


----------



## BikeMutts (Apr 17, 2011)

This is exciting, guys!!


----------



## Scurvy Bandit (Sep 12, 2003)

Got to the site now to order something!!


----------

